# BCK and BF Vessels - Their Home Ports



## The Tait Gallery

I have completed an exhibition, of oil paintings, which opens next month at Duff House, near Banff. It features fishing vessels of the 1950s and earlier, and I would like to find out details of their ownership, so that I can display this as background information regarding them. 

I will post JPEGs of some of the paintings, so that forum members can have a look at what I've been up to for the last eight months or so!

The ownership details of the following boats should be in the Olsen's Almanack for 1960:

Crimond BCK118
Avoca BCK40
Sirius BCK111
Fragrant Rose BCK64
Victory BCK207
Silver Reward BCK203
Frigate BCK26
Hall Mark BCK121

Silver wave BF372
Margarita BF32
Elegant BF102
Faithful Star BF127

From an Olsen's Almanack from about 1949, the following information should be gleanable:

The ownership of the steam drifter Daisy Bank BF393
The ownership of the motorised zulu Countess BCK61
The name of the motor boat registered as BCK172

From a pre-war Olsen's Almanack, the following information should be available:

The ownership fo the fiollowing boats:

The steam drifter "Loranthus" BCK3
The motorised zulu "Fountain" BF433
The mortorised zulu "Humility" BCK254

And that's all I need! I realise that this will take a lot of work by Davie or other researchers, and I am very grateful for this.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

here are the details for you

Crimond BCK 118 owned by Alexander Smith, Banffs and others
Avoca BCK 40 owned by Richard Irvin & Sons N. Shields
Sirius BCK 111 owned by J. Smith and Others Buckie
Fragrant Rose BCK64 W.J.S Smith, Buckie & others
Victory BCK207 J. Smith and Others, Findochty, Banff
Silver Reward BCK203 G. Garden & T Stewart, Buckie
Frigate BCK26 George Murray, Buckie and Others
Hall Mark BCK121 J. B. Slip & Shipyard Ltd, Stirling and Others

Silver wave BF372 George Walker & Sons (FR) Ltd, Fraserburgh, and Others
Margarita BF32 G. Mair, Portknockie and Others
Elegant BF102 The Dunlop Shipping Co Ltd and the Westbourne Shipping Co 
Faithful Star BF127 J.W. & J. Watt, Gardenstown

hope this helps

cheers


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much for your help.

That certainly filled in the gaps, as far as the 1950s vessels are concerned.

If I can be of any help to you, let me know, through these columns or through my website www.tait-gallery.co.uk.

Best wishes,

Jim


----------



## davetodd

Hello Jim
Here are some more
From 1947 Olsen's:-
Countess BCK61 46 tons net Owner J.W.Campbell Portnockie and D.Main Burghead
Daisy Bank BF393 ON127346 GFZP wood construct. 37 tons net 28HP built 1911 Banff Owner John Wood Aberdeen

From 1934 Olsen's
Humility BCK254 40 tons net Owner A.Smith Senr. and others
Fountain BF433 39 tons net Owner J,Campbell and others Findochty
Loranthus BCK3 ON 132197 built 1929 Buckie Owner G.A.Smith and others Portessie
Still looking for BCK172 motor boat.
Regards
Dave


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Thanks so much!*

Thank you so much, Dave.

That's it!

That's the information I needed on all the vessels in my paintings. I'll be able to spend a few hours this weekend composing a factsheet, to accompany the Duff House exhibition (which opens on 25th June), about all the vessels I've depicted, thanks to the Ships' Nostalgia posters.

I'm really very grateful for this, and, if ever I can be of service to you, please do not hesitate to ask.

I'm attaching the picture of the Fountain, Humility nad Countess to this reply.

All the best!


----------



## davetodd

Jim
Don't know if this is the right vessel, but it may help.
From 1954 Olsen's:-
BCK172 Coreopsis (motor) ON 182578 MNBG Wood construct 20 tons net 
built 1918 at Topshan? Owner William Smith Buckie.
Regards
Dave


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Coreopsis*

Hi Davie,

Thanks for your help (yet again!).

I'm going to take another look at the photograph which prompted me to ask about this vessel. She was lying between two big old Shetland motorised zulus (the "Fisher Lassie" and the "Mizpah") in Lerwick harbour, and, judging by the vintage of the other vessels depicted, I would put the time at around 1950, possibly a little earlier. Some MFV's were clearly visible in the background. She looked about 60-odd feet, which would put her nearer 40 tons, and I couldn't quite make out her name, but her number appeared to be BCK172.

The photograph is one of the thousands in the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive (a website which a keen fishing boat history enthusiast could spend weeks happily trawling through). I'll check this out again.

I've spent the evening knocking up an information sheet to accompany the Duff House exhibition. The fact that I was able to do this is entirely due to the efforts of Kerbtrawler and yourself. I am very grateful.


----------



## davetodd

Hello Jim
You are welcome.
Just thought I'd check the 1960 Olsen's for Coreopsis.
She is listed as N66 ( that will be Newry I reckon ) 
All details same except owner is now G&J.K.Doyle, Kilkeel, County Down.
Regards
Dave
ps. the tonnage given is NET


----------



## miniman

The Tait Gallery said:


> Hi Davie,
> 
> Thanks for your help (yet again!).
> 
> I'm going to take another look at the photograph which prompted me to ask about this vessel. She was lying between two big old Shetland motorised zulus (the "Fisher Lassie" and the "Mizpah") in Lerwick harbour, and, judging by the vintage of the other vessels depicted, I would put the time at around 1950, possibly a little earlier. Some MFV's were clearly visible in the background. She looked about 60-odd feet, which would put her nearer 40 tons, and I couldn't quite make out her name, but her number appeared to be BCK172.
> 
> The photograph is one of the thousands in the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive (a website which a keen fishing boat history enthusiast could spend weeks happily trawling through). I'll check this out again.
> 
> I've spent the evening knocking up an information sheet to accompany the Duff House exhibition. The fact that I was able to do this is entirely due to the efforts of Kerbtrawler and yourself. I am very grateful.



Hi Jim,
Beautiful paintings, thanks for showing us them.
Could you please let me know the number of the photo on the Shetland Museum site with the pic of the big Zulu "Mizpah" please? She was my Great-Grandfather's boat, in Wick, before she went to Shetland. There are other photos of her on the same site, and as you say, its a cracker of a site.
Im collecting all the pics I can, so I can make a model of her.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Mizpah LK209*

Hi Barry,

Sorry that I haven't checked out my correspondence here for the last week or so.

I'll check this out and get back to you.

Jim


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Mizpah LK209*

Hi again Barry,

I have had a quick check on the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive, and I have found three photographs which feature the Mizpah prominently.

These are P04798, P03315 and P03317.

There are probably more, but I think I was mistaken about the identity of the two vessels either side of the Coreopsis (BCK172). (I think Dave was correct in his identification). The Burra boats in that picture were the Angelina LK188 and the "Fisher Lassie" LK472.

I'll keep looking. I hope these help.

Best wishes,

Jim


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Mizpah again!*

If you've been collecting photographs of the Mizpah, you probably know about this one. It's the "definitive" picture of her leaving Aberdeen harbour in the 1950s, taken by a (professional?) photographer called Benzie.

The Shetland Museum reference number is B00060.

I'll keep looking!

Best wishes,

Jim


----------



## vitalspark

Back in the '50's there was a Buckie boat named _Chrysolite_. Her skipper was Jim Wood or Woods. Any information on this vessel and Jim Wood would be most gratefully received.

Best Wishes,
Dave


----------



## davetodd

vitalspark said:


> Back in the '50's there was a Buckie boat named _Chrysolite_. Her skipper was Jim Wood or Woods. Any information on this vessel and Jim Wood would be most gratefully received.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Dave


Dave
There was a Chrysolite in the 1964 Olsen's:- LH206 GOGZ 24/24 tons Owners R.Clark Musselburgh and Simonh Clark Pretonpans.
BUT presumably you mean 
CHRYSOLYTE BCK 201 GBZG 43/43 tons Owner in 1954 given as 
James Wood Buckie
1960 same except owners given as J.Wood and others Buckie
1965 same as 1961
Does not appear in1947 or 1948 Olsen's.
Regards
Dave


----------



## vitalspark

davetodd said:


> Dave
> CHRYSOLYTE BCK 201 GBZG 43/43 tons Owner in 1954 given as
> James Wood Buckie
> 1960 same except owners given as J.Wood and others Buckie
> 1965 same as 1961
> Does not appear in1947 or 1948 Olsen's.
> Regards
> Dave


Dave,
Thank you - this indeed is the vessel I have been trying to trace. Jim Wood was linked, either as a relative or a friend, with my own relatives in Aberdeen at the time. I hae been trying for some time now to locate some firm information.
Many thanks for your help.

Best wishes,
Dave Kennedy


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Chrysolite BCK201*

I think that the last couple of messages have been misposted to this thread, but I can help with this one anyway.

Here is a photograph of the green-painted Chrysolite coming alongside at Lerwick harbour in the early 1960s. She was a nice-looking boat.


----------



## vitalspark

The Tait Gallery said:


> I think that the last couple of messages have been misposted to this thread, but I can help with this one anyway.
> 
> Here is a photograph of the green-painted Chrysolite coming alongside at Lerwick harbour in the early 1960s. She was a nice-looking boat.


The reason I posted my request in this thread was your own opening statement as follows:

_I have completed an exhibition, of oil paintings, which opens next month at Duff House, near Banff. It features fishing vessels of the 1950s and earlier, and I would like to find out details of their ownership, so that I can display this as background information regarding them. _

Since I was looking for details and ownership of a Buckie vessel from this period, I thought that someone perusing this thread might be able to help - as indeed they were, including yourself. Thank you for the for the photograph - I never thought I would manage to find an illustration of _Chrysolite_.

Best wishes,
Dave Kennedy


----------



## wully farquhar

Think the Chrisolyte might have ended up as Achieve INS216


----------



## The Tait Gallery

There's another photograph of her at the same place as I found that one, probably taken the same day by the same photographer, only a little closer in and more bow-on.

The source is the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive, and the photographer was a remarkable man, John Hughson, who snapped practically every boat, of every nationality, which came into Lerwick harbour from the mid-50s to around 1990. On his death, his massive collection of pictures was left to the Museum.

The collection is online - take a look at it when you have a month to spare sometime!


----------



## vitalspark

The Tait Gallery said:


> There's another photograph of her at the same place as I found that one, probably taken the same day by the same photographer, only a little closer in and more bow-on.
> 
> The source is the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive, and the photographer was a remarkable man, John Hughson, who snapped practically every boat, of every nationality, which came into Lerwick harbour from the mid-50s to around 1990. On his death, his massive collection of pictures was left to the Museum.
> 
> The collection is online - take a look at it when you have a month to spare sometime!


Thanks for the tip - I'm retired, so a month here and there is no big deal! And thank you, Wully, for your additional information _re_ _Chrysolite_.

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Museum Photographic Archive*

Here's a tip for you, Dave.

When you go into the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive, go to the "Show All" option, rather than for any of the individual collections. That way, you get to see everything. Just skip the pages where there are pictures of shore-based activities, portraits etc.

I've found this gives you a better chance of seeing the vessels which are of interest.

Enjoy your browsing!

Jim


----------



## vitalspark

Thanks, Jim.........

I appreciate your input.

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## The Tait Gallery

Barry,

I found another photo of the Mizpah in the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive.

The reference number is HU01359.

The stern of the boat is out of shot, but it's a pretty good image otherwise.

All the best,

Jim


----------



## Kenny&Debra

The second painting you posted looks like the suters at Cromarty and the guns of Fort George ???
Very good paintings of the boats, and the weather conditions have been captured spot on as well !
Hope you get all the info you are after...I just wanted to say well done !
Debra


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Thanks!*

Hi Kenny & Debra,

Thank you for your comments. I have got all the information I need for my information sheet, which is now in the hands of the staff at Duff House. I am grateful for the input from SN contributors.

I was afraid that people would think that the object in the foreground, of the painting you refer to, was a gun trained on the poor old "Hall Mark", which has inadvertently strayed into the cross-fire between the Bressay Mujahedin and the Trondra Taliban, carried out through the valley of Quarff during the bitter civil war of the 1960s! You have confirmed my fears.

Actually it's just a tank, at the Bressay Lighthouse, in Shetland, which I put in to create another point of interest in the picture, the foreground of which, I thought, was a bit empty of such features. I should have left it as just sea!

The land in the background is around the valley and parish of Quarff, a few miles south of Lerwick. The steep hill on the right is the Scord.

I'm glad you like the pictures. If you'd like to see more, visit http://www.tait-gallery.co.uk, and, if you are a glutton for punishment, go to http://tait-gallery.blogspot.com, for more of my acerbic and nonsensical wit.

All the best,

Jim


----------



## bck73

*Chrysolite*



vitalspark said:


> Back in the '50's there was a Buckie boat named _Chrysolite_. Her skipper was Jim Wood or Woods. Any information on this vessel and Jim Wood would be most gratefully received.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Dave


Hi This was my grandfather fishing vessel.

Rgds
michael Wood


----------



## miniman

Hi Jim,
Thanks for the heads up on the pics of the Mizpah.
They should help me to complete a scale model of her eventually, pictured as she was in her Wick days. She was converted to motor back then as well.

Barry


----------



## The Tait Gallery

*Mizpah*

No problem, Miniman.

Glad to be of help.


----------



## derekwood

Hi the chrysolyte was my grand fathers boat,
My father is a member of the Buckie heritage soceity & can be contacted viw there web site he has plenty of photo's of the vessel & joined her after leaving school. if there is any prints or paintings available i would be intrested in purchising them


----------



## The Tait Gallery

derekwood said:


> Hi the chrysolyte was my grand fathers boat,
> My father is a member of the Buckie heritage soceity & can be contacted viw there web site he has plenty of photo's of the vessel & joined her after leaving school. if there is any prints or paintings available i would be intrested in purchising them


Hi Derek,

Sadly I have not done a painting of the "Chrysolite" yet. I had intended to include one of her in the Duff House exhibition this last summer, but somehow she got left out in favour of other boats.

I'll phone you later, Derek

Jim Tait


----------



## Jon Yates

vitalspark said:


> Back in the '50's there was a Buckie boat named _Chrysolite_. Her skipper was Jim Wood or Woods. Any information on this vessel and Jim Wood would be most gratefully received.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Dave


My uncle is David Wood son of Jim who I remember. Obviously the name Chrysolite continued as I went fishing with Davy in the early seventies on MFV Chrysolite which was, I think, a 74 footer seine netter. My other uncle Davy Mair had MFV Elma, also a BCK registratıon. Both of these men had married into the Ritchie family.


----------



## Jon Yates

derekwood said:


> Hi the chrysolyte was my grand fathers boat,
> My father is a member of the Buckie heritage soceity & can be contacted viw there web site he has plenty of photo's of the vessel & joined her after leaving school. if there is any prints or paintings available i would be intrested in purchising them


Hi Derek

I wonder if we are related. Is your mother Pat Wood, your auntie Frances (son Russell), your late grandfather and grandmother (on your mother's side) June and Alex Ritchie? I used to holiday in Buckie with my parents in the 60!s and early 70's - my mother's aunt was June Ritchie - possibly your maternal grandmother. I used to go fishing with Davy Wood on the Chrysolite and with Davy Mair on the Elma.

Be interesting to know.


----------



## brianwnz

*Bck 57 & Bck 77*



Kerbtrawler said:


> here are the details for you
> 
> Crimond BCK 118 owned by Alexander Smith, Banffs and others
> Avoca BCK 40 owned by Richard Irvin & Sons N. Shields
> Sirius BCK 111 owned by J. Smith and Others Buckie
> Fragrant Rose BCK64 W.J.S Smith, Buckie & others
> Victory BCK207 J. Smith and Others, Findochty, Banff
> Silver Reward BCK203 G. Garden & T Stewart, Buckie
> Frigate BCK26 George Murray, Buckie and Others
> Hall Mark BCK121 J. B. Slip & Shipyard Ltd, Stirling and Others
> 
> Silver wave BF372 George Walker & Sons (FR) Ltd, Fraserburgh, and Others
> Margarita BF32 G. Mair, Portknockie and Others
> Elegant BF102 The Dunlop Shipping Co Ltd and the Westbourne Shipping Co
> Faithful Star BF127 J.W. & J. Watt, Gardenstown
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> cheers


Hi,

You seem to know your Buckie registered boats so I hoped you might be able to shed some light on another couple. I'm researching a boat named "William Beardmore", but have come across 2 very similar Buckie registrations for the same name. 

One vessel was BCK 57, built 1910 by J & G Forbes, Sandhaven, 72 ft. long. Supposedly had a 3 cylinder 95hp hot bulb engine, but Beardmores' only made 1,2, or 4 cylinder hot bulbs (though they did make 3 cyl steam engines).

The other was BCK 77, originally built in 1906 by the same yard as the "Wm Peck" 82' x 18.8' x 8.8', 85 GT, a motor drifter, owner was M. Tudall of Leith. The info I was given states it was converted to steam in 1912, but became "William Beardmore" BCK 77 at some stage, before becoming "Croy" or "Crox" FR 129 and being scrapped in 1944.

Can you assist in determining if these were the same/separate boats? Any info (especially regarding the engines fitted) would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Brian


----------

